# My new fella



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

This is my new guy, currently unnamed (any suggestions?). Sorry for the darkness of the first picture, I haven't got a program right now that can adjust the lighting since I had to reinstall WinXP. He's currently in a 1gal quarantine tank. Its hard to see with the lighting but he's black with white bands on his fins.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

He's a nice lookin' boy! Sort of a darker, more uniformed version of my Flik.

Names... I was thinking something like Carbon, Kharben...


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks!  For some reason, I keep coming back to Phil.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Try Shadow i like that


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

I think he can pull off Phil. Go for it!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, he just "feels" like a Phil. I've never really been fond of cutesy or obvious names. Like people who name their boxers Cassius or Tyson. Can't tell you how many boxers named Tyson I've met.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Haha! I've yet to meet one. Lucky me, eh? I like going for something a bit unique, but not totally 'out there'. Hence, Ripley and Flik. It is funny how animals can 'feel' like a certain name. My mom named our old (she's 14 now, got her as a 6 month old SPCA puppy) dog, Kalypso. It totally fits her, and has since the day we brought her home. Oh, and I got a bit off track there.... Heh...


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

He look like " Ink " to me. That`s a very handsome guy there.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks MaryPa.

Yeah, I like names that are a little unusual. You should see the discussions that go on when I mention my Oscar in a 3 gallon tank. People who don't know me don't know I'm referring to Oscar my betta, not an ocellatus.  They're horrified at first, then laugh when they find out.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

nice DT!

whats the bettas personality like? I usally name my fish (i dont name all of my fish, just the ones with good personalities)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Too soon to tell. Here are a few more pictures of him. He's darker than he looks in the pictures, its just cuz of the flash. He seems to be settling in nicely though. The surface is absolutely covered in bubbles.


----------



## ladypirate (Jul 3, 2006)

He's a very handsome boy! he looks like a montel to me. Im getting 4 betta pairs shipped from thailand next week and I'm so excited, I love getting new kids, when I get them I will post pics to show everyone


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! He's a beauty, Boxermom! I think he could pull of Phil. If he were mine, I'd go with something like Marius, but nobody's ever accused me of choosing good names. :lol:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks.  Phil seems to be settling in nicely. Marius? Umm, no.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Refer to the last half of the last sentence. :lol:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

wow, where did you order him? hes a beauty!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I've never ordered fish before. I got him at my LFS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow! That's quite a find at a LFS! I need to move to Wisconsin! :lol:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, you do! We're conveniently located one mile from the sun!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

You must have the _best_ tans there. :lol:


----------

